# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Message de Confirmation Servlet/JSP

## miss_marrakchia

Bonjour, 

je voulais savoir s'il y a moyen d'afficher un message de confirmation avant suppresion au niveau de ma servlet, aussi afficher des messages d'information genre un champ vide, resultat vide.

Tout la gestion ce fait au niveau de ma servlet, et je ne vois pas comment je pourrais afficher ce genre de message box.

je me suis dit que je redirige vers ma page Error.jsp avec un numero pour chaque erreur, et faire un javascript en fonction du numero.

Mais je ne vois pas comment je pourrrais faire appel  la fonction de javascript ?? recharger la page ou autre ???

Commment faire?

Si vous avez une ide/methode plus simple je suis preneuse ...

Merci d'avance...

----------


## vermine

Je pensais qu'appeler la page suffirait  excuter le javascript.

----------


## DevServlet

La facon la plus conseille c'est de rdiriger tes erreurs dans une page d'erreur (error.jsp) Charge  cette page selon ce que la servlet y aura introduite d'afficher le message adquat  l'utilisateur. Techniquement il te suffit dans la JSP d'inserer des tags java pour traiter le message venant du serveur et d'afficher au client en inserant des balises javascript. c pa compliqu.

----------


## Philcmoi

A mon avis, il faut prendre son courage  deux mains et traiter dans ta servlet chaque paramettres:
dans doPost, par exemple rcuperer un paramettre par request.getParameter("non du paramettre") .

Puis repondre de ta servlet  jsp:
request.setAttribute("reponse",false);
et dans ta jsp:
if (request.getAttribute("reponse") == true) {mettre un champs dans ta jsp)

exemple:
<% if (request.getAttribute("reponse") == true) {out.println(" <b/> rponse adequate ");
voila en esperant t'aider.

----------


## chtig

Salut !!

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir compris la question, mais ce dont je suis  peu prs sr c'est que les trois rponses d'avant sont  ct de la plaque ...

Les messages de confirmation sont affichs en javascript. Donc si tu veux faire afficher un message de confirmation avant de faire le traitement dans ta servlet (comme une suppression), il faut que ton javascript soit excut avant que l'appel  ta servlet soit fait, par exemple sur le onSubmit du formulaire.

Pour ce qui est de ta question sur les erreurs, l a me semble plus confus ... Si tu veux une page d'erreur qui affiche un messagebox, alors oui il te faut une error.jsp avec du javascript. Le javascript peut trs bien tre appel sur l'vnement onLoad du body par exemple

----------


## DevServlet

Tu dis ne pas avoir compris la question mais tu te prononces quand mme sur les rponses des autres, contradictoire tes propos  ::mouarf:: .
Au vu de sa question les rponses prcdentes sont justifies, sa question est traite dans toutes les applications aux architectures J2EE.


```

```

Et ca y'a pas de raison que ca marche pas, sinon il reformule sa question simplement.

En gnral toutes mes oprations sont dans un try catch, dans le catch voila mon code standard


```

```

et error.jsp traite l'erreur et affiche un message parlant au client.

----------


## Philcmoi

::lol::    Merci j'ai crue un momemt que j'etait null

----------


## DevServlet

```

```

Traitement  effectuer sans faire appel  une servlet il te suffit dans ton bouton submit de ta page HTML d'ecrire ceci :


```

```

o "control.js" sera une fonction qui retourne un boolean selon l'etat des champs(remplis ou non).



```
 afficher des messages d'information resultat vide
```

L tu passes par ta servlet et tu suis le scnario indiqu prcedemment.
Je pense que t'as tout ce qu'il te faut pour te debloquer  ::mrgreen::

----------

